# Lakeside camping site in N Italy



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I have just started turning my attention and planning to next summers break. Fortunately we are able to take a 5 week break so I have it in mind to do something along the following lines...

Wk1 - travel down to S Portugal/S Spain via W France, Pyrenees, N Spain, W Portugal. Mixture of aires, wildcamping and booked sites.

Wk2 - 'drop anchor' for a week in S Portugal/S Spain

Wk3 - travel up the E coast of Spain, S France, across into N Italy. Mixture of aires, wildcamping and booked sites.

Wk4 - 'drop anchor' at a lake in N Italy

Wk5 - travel home via Austria, Germany and N France. Mixture of aires, wildcamping and booked sites.

I could do with some help especially on Week4 please. In a perfect world I would be looking for a site

- On a lake (I'm think Garda...no reason really  )..a pitch with a lake view would be ideal
- EHU and water close by (if not on the pitch)
- On site bar, restaurant, laundry room
- V close walkable to local village/town with shops, bars, restaurants etc
- Pool
- V close water taxi/boats to take us to towns etc on the lake

We dont have kids so do not need facilities for them (in fact if there are any adults only sites these would be most welcome)

My wife has MS so "walkable" means 10 mins on the flat at a bimble  . No more than 5 mins at 'normal' walking pace.

Any suggestions of places you have been with links would be very welcome.

I know its early but for me its part of the fun  

NB I have poted something similar in the Iberia section for Week 2  

TIA

Graham


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! That' a lot of travelling even for five weeks. It took us 6 weeks just to do Northern Italy plus a week either side travelling through France!
Our favourite lake was lake Orta. Camping Orta has pitches right beside the lake but the walk to town is a little more than five minutes. There are water taxis near to the camp site tho. You will find more details on barryd's 'Hank the Tank' website.

Cazzie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes I know.

Due to my wife's illness we dont tend to do a lot of stopping off in places therefore are content to travel.

I'll modify my plans when I get into some serious road/route mapping and calculate hours driving etc, so its just an outline at the mo.

Thanks for the info though - appreciated

Graham


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I really enjoyed Lake Iseo. We stayed at Camping Punta d'Oro, which is a 10 minute stroll from the lovely town of Iseo. You can see some pics & stuff on our blog entry for the Italian Lakes

Lesley

Edit - when I say a stroll I do actually mean that - I have some difficulties walking at times, so can't do big hikes.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cannero Riviera on Lago Maggiore.

Our favourite spot. 

No pool but a bloody big lake just yards from the campsite.

Camping Lido.

Flat walk along palm-fringed promenade to restaurants.

Twinkling lights from all around the lake, so romantic!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so going to remember to jot these down. Despite enjoying our very recent holiday in Germany, after two weeks of Bavarian rain I am seriously thinking Italian lakes now for next year!

Lesley


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 for the smaller lakes (Orta, Iseo, Caldonazzo, Ledro). Personally I didn't 'get' lake Garda - very commercialised and the sites were very busy, even in early June this year.

Morph


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We went last autumn and agree with the others about the smaller lakes. Orta and Iseo were particularly charming. Coverlo was one of the friendliest sites I've ever stayed on. They bought us a beer whist sorting out the pitch.
We travelled off season and crossed N Italy staying on a number of lakes. Virtually all had good quality sites with excellent facilities but of course they'd be busier high season.
Be wary of too many miles, this is Italy. The sun and the wine can take the edge off too much travel.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

pippin said:


> Cannero Riviera on Lago Maggiore.
> 
> Our favourite spot.
> 
> ...


Pippin

Cheers for this - how long was the walk to the restaurants?

Thanks all so far btw. If you could advise any names of sites that I can investigate that would be great.

When we get to the site we will not be moving the MH for a week hence the want/need for walkable stuff

ta

Graham


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is one restaurant literally one one minutes walk from the site.

Have a look on Google Earth to get an idea of the layout of the prom.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Look up municipal site at Lazise on lake Garda.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

It's been a while - 2005 in fact - but we enjoyed a few days at Camping Conca d'Oro at Verbania on Lake Maggiore - visited the lovely Borromean Islands.


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

We visited Lake Orta in July. Absolutely beautiful, and although we used the free sosta, there are two sites very close to the lakeside.

Lake Varese was nice also. Quite small compared to the 'tourist' lakes, but lovely flat walk aound it. 

Maggiore was to busy and too expensive.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds perfect...I'll check it out

Cheers

Graham


----------

